# Mf 35



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

I put a new carb on the tractor and now it will bog down while bush hogging thick weeds and over rev going down hill. Any ideas. I'm thinking linkage not letting governor kick in.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello greensuperduty,

I found the attached writeup on the internet. Hopefully, it will help out. Check all the springs in the linkage. You may have a broken or missing spring.


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok thanks rod from carb was binding. Thanks for the help


----------

